# Beware: E-bay seller 0203brent



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Like an idiot, this guy linked pictures I have taken and used for my Testing review for the Hybrid L3SE and used them in his e-bay ad seen here:
Hybrid Audio L3 SE | eBay

Best part is this in his ad:
"This is a bran new in the box Legatia L3 Special Edition Pair of speakers *as seen in these pictures*."


Here's my test thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/bikinpunks-product-review-forum/103561-hybrid-audio-l3se.html
You can see my pictures and even my text were used in his ad.
Now, those pictures are no longer there because I replaced them with what you see currently. 

His pictures in the main ad are also my pictures as well. This is easy to see because my test thread still has them. You can see that I've changed my picture in my photobucket page and thus, it has a ripple effect on his e-bay ad but also my test section. I'll have to replace the pictures in the test thread now thanks to this douchebag.

If you look at the image links in his ad you can clearly see my photobucket album:
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b138/*bikinpunk*/Speaker%20Testing/Hybrid%20L3SE/HybridL3SEImpedance.png

The best part is I contacted Scott B to let him know the guy was copyrighting his tech sheets and Scott said the guy is (was) a dealer of his. No more, though, it seems. His fault. 

He has a few more ads up and has sold items using my photos. IMO, he owes me money. Not sure if I can make this happen but if you have suggestions on how to pursue this, LMK. You can see his account linked below.

I've also sent the douche the following message on ebay:


me said:


> _Hey, what's up with your pictures?
> 
> Oh, wait... I know why. They're my pictures and you stole them from me... and the ones your stupid ass linked were replaced.
> Stop using my pictures in your ads ASAP you piece of ****. You do not have my permission to use them. You are infringing on my intellectual property and I WILL press charges if they are not removed within 12 hours. Try me. I've been down this road 3 times already and have no issues doing it again for someone stealing my hard work.
> ...



May be a bit mean, but he used my pictures and data to make money. 


Let this be a lesson to all your would be intellectual property thieves. Do not steal others' photos to use for your personal financial gain. If you do, at least save the photos to your own computer and upload them yourself rather than being an idiot and linking out of someone else's photobucket account.


So, again, beware of this dumbass 0203brent, guy.
eBay My World - 0203brent


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, and in case he decides to delete his posting after the message I sent him, here are some screenshots of his ads and his past sales:


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

God damn...

Any breach of contract by him as a dealer aside, do you think you may be taking that a little personally? I mean, the data is posted publicly on a forum.

Nice pic, btw.


edit: Not saying you're wrong in any way, or that I'd appreciate someone using my images for that purpose. Just that you seem pretty flustered over this.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Knobby Digital said:


> God damn...
> 
> Any breach of contract by him as a dealer aside, do you think you may be taking that a little personally? I mean, the data is posted publicly on a forum.
> 
> Nice pic, btw.


I certainly am taking it personally. He's a liar and a thief. He used photos I took and data I gathered to sell product without even acknowledging me or all the HOURS I put in making the data and pictures available to the forum. It's not trivial. 
He passed the photos off as representing his own items for sale. 

So yes. I'm taking it personally. 

Thing is, if the dude had just contacted me and asked I would have not had an issue at all as long as he acknowledged where the info came from.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am with you on people stealing pics and using them in Ebay listings. I called out someone for posting pics of Aaron's Continuum. At least the seller quickly ended the listing, replaced the pics and even acknowledged the prior listing had pics of another amp.

Pics are too easy to search and copy, but a buyer can quickly do the same and figure out the seller is a douchebag.

btw, I love the replacement pics. guessing that will turn people away.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

After having an hour to think this over I realize just how malevolent my OP is. That said, I am still annoyed at the dude. In risk of looking like a douche myself for making such a fuss over it, I'm going to keep my thread open rather than deleting it. 
View me how you wish. Bottom line is dude used my hard work and photos his financial gain and that ain't cool.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Love the edit pics, lol. I bet he probably doesn't even know you edited your pics so know his say "I STEAL OTHER PEOPLE PICTURES", LOL. LOVE IT.

This one seller did the same **** with an Alpine 7949, he used one of my pics and other pics from a previous auction. Not to mention he didnt even change the description from the other ended auction, he left the same description, lol. He got caught and got mad at me for reporting it. Then he posted some other pics am pretty sure he found on the internet and claim them as his.


----------



## stony22 (Apr 24, 2011)

Naw it sounds like your right, and not being a douche, but-2011 Sexiest Armpit Hairs Champ
Makes you sound like one......LOL


----------



## hotrod9230 (Oct 24, 2011)

damn, i wish you could have waited 24 hours.

i was the high bidder, and just about had a great deal on some l3se's with no reserve, then he pulled all of his listings.

all that aside, i agree with your actions, but the timing sux for me.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

a buddy of mine used to sell a lot of stuff on ebay. people would occasionally link his pics from his server. he was a little more vulgar with his pictures once he found out. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think that was hilarious and I'm glad you did it. Shouldn't have stolen your images and he would have had the issue...


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

**** that guy, that ****'s deceiving.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Exactly. **** him for stealing pictures. Don't feel bad about it.


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

I think what ya did was 100% correct. Worst part of it though, is he possibly could be a member here.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

CHEMMINS said:


> I think what ya did was 100% correct. Worst part of it though, is he possibly could be a member here.


That doesnt excuse the fact that he stole Bikinpunk pics and probably claimed them as his. I hate when sellers do that, no matter if the item is new out of the box. You as buyer wants to see the actual item your going to buy.

Wouldn't you be mad if you get something that look different from the pictured item? I know I would.


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> That doesnt excuse the fact that he stole Bikinpunk pics and probably claimed them as his. I hate when sellers do that, no matter if the item is new out of the box. You as buyer wants to see the actual item your going to buy.
> 
> Wouldn't you be mad if you get something that look different from the pictured item? I know I would.


Ummm....what part of me agreeing 100% with Bikinpunk is not clear? And is it not bad if that person who did it is a member here?


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

Damn. I've used other peoples pics in build threads, I acknowledge that they are not my pics...is that against internet rules as well? 

I actually was gonna use your XR3M pic cause it looked so nice on that granite countertop.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Wooohooo I can just feel his face getting sooo red...


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, your not the only one Erin. It seems somebody liked my pictures of the Planet Audio tube amps I was selling he used them for his own auction. So please be aware of this guy as well. He has good feedback but how hard is it to take your own photo's?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

nar93da said:


> Well, your not the only one Erin. It seems somebody liked my pictures of the Planet Audio tube amps I was selling he used them for his own auction. So please be aware of this guy as well. He has good feedback but how hard is it to take your own photo's?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


EDIT EDIT, edit your pic so it can say in big red letters "I STEAL OTHER PEOPLES PICS". That way it will pop up on his ebay auction. I just love that idea.

I guess it would be okay to borrow pics aslong as you ask first, and show PROOF that you actually have the item by posting some of your own pics.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> EDIT EDIT, edit your pic so it can say in big red letters "I STEAL OTHER PEOPLES PICS". That way it will pop up on his ebay auction. I just love that idea.
> 
> I guess it would be okay to borrow pics aslong as you ask first, and show PROOF that you actually have the item by posting some of your own pics.


Well, he got back to me and said his camera was broke and he had to borrow one. He did remove my photo's from his listing.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> EDIT EDIT, edit your pic so it can say in big red letters "I STEAL OTHER PEOPLES PICS". That way it will pop up on his ebay auction. I just love that idea.


Better yet, Edit the pics adding on the bottom -
*Non Functional / For Internal Parts Use ONLY!!!!!!!!!! 5th Owner Stole/Replaced Parts from Craig Amp Sold at AutoZone ; SOLD IN "AS IS" CONDITION! PURCHASE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!!!!* :laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

robert_wrath said:


> Better yet, Edit the pics adding on the bottom -
> *Non Functional / For Internal Parts Use ONLY!!!!!!!!!! 5th Owner Stole/Replaced Parts from Craig Amp Sold at AutoZone ; SOLD IN "AS IS" CONDITION! PURCHASE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!!!!* :laugh:


Great idea, will keep that in mind.


----------

